# "Gatehouse" Bus Service station Derby - Jun 2011



## imyimyimy (Jun 30, 2011)

I literally stumbled on this place this week in derby, it's passed the GNR warehouse, I'm not sure if anyone's posted this place on here, i tried searching.. So here's my story.. 

*History Covered by johno23*



johno23 said:


> Great coverage and pics
> Up until approximately 5 years ago this was the local headquarters of East Midlands Electricity Board.The place was built especially for them in the early seventies.
> It housed the administration and accounts as well as the technical side of things.
> 
> ...



*Live history covered by odeon master*



odeon master said:


> Known as GREAT NORTHERN ROAD DEPOT as stated for the EMEB (East Midlands Electricity Board)
> I worked here for a while, the area where the inspection pits was the garage that maintained the company fleet of vehicles, strange to see a place i actually worked at derelict and in the process of demolition !
> By the way, the name East Midlands Electricity Board no longer exists, its been consigned to the history books, the company became Central Networks, and then EON, the power distribution company.
> 
> THE ODEON




I found this a great explore, very easy to access.. 

Starting with a panomatic as usuall







when you enter the place first.. hence why i gave the thread title "gatehouse" .. This is the security booth and gas pump station ting.. 






Feul pumps






Close ups
















Roof sign






Security card reader






Uber bright telephone box






Bus wash or truck etc..











Bus wash control room ( i think)






Funky Buttons






Power panel






Water system






Bus parking area or trucks..






Rusted Power connection






Canister ting






Burnt chair (well random)






Now inside the main warehouse.. Panomatic shot.. So much glass everywhere, walking around crunch, crunch, good job i was wearing good shoes, looks like i missed the party, place was trashed..






Inside had a service area and a pit  






Stairs to the pit 






Offices (that were)..






Office stuff
















Loads of these screens everywhere.. explained the broken glass everywhere..






Got out sharpish...






another smashed computer 






That's all.. Didn't feel that a creepy place.. But all in all a great explore in derby 

enjoy!​


----------



## possessed (Jun 30, 2011)

Looks like a decent site for a nosy around  any idea when that place was abandoned?


----------



## imyimyimy (Jun 30, 2011)

No idea matey.. Couldn't find any history


----------



## johno23 (Jul 1, 2011)

Great coverage and pics
Up until approximately 5 years ago this was the local headquarters of East Midlands Electricity Board.The place was built especially for them in the early seventies.
It housed the administration and accounts as well as the technical side of things.

They had a couple of hundred vehicles of their own on site,hence your excellent pics of the fuel pumps,vehicle wash etc.

After this it was turned into a call centre for a firm called SITEL who handled most of BT`s customer enquiries.
It seems they lost the contract and the place closed down and was empty for a year or two.
Despite extensive marketing they were unable to sell or let it and due to the owners having to pay extortionate rates on an empty building they demolished (most of the site) very recently leaving this little bit for some unknown reason.

We had a mooch around before they demolished it and got some good photos etc which I will add shortly when time allows if you dont mind

The site and buildings are owned by Clowes Developments who are a good company known locally and who also own the GNR Warehouse site for which there are grand supermarket plans going through.
I guess the whole site will be incorporated into this planned development,should it be passed by the council. 

I hope that this gives some useful background and info on the place.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 1, 2011)

I like the old petrol pumps


----------



## imyimyimy (Jul 1, 2011)

johno23 said:


> Great coverage and pics
> Up until approximately 5 years ago this was the local headquarters of East Midlands Electricity Board.The place was built especially for them in the early seventies.
> It housed the administration and accounts as well as the technical side of things.
> 
> ...




WOW dude..thanks for the history...

for sure, it would be nice to see your pics here too.. Dont mind at all!..


----------



## odeon master (Jul 1, 2011)

imyimyimy said:


> WOW dude..thanks for the history...
> 
> for sure, it would be nice to see your pics here too.. Dont mind at all!..



Known as GREAT NORTHERN ROAD DEPOT as stated for the EMEB (East Midlands Electricity Board)
I worked here for a while, the area where the inspection pits was the garage that maintained the company fleet of vehicles, strange to see a place i actually worked at derelict and in the process of demolition !
By the way, the name East Midlands Electricity Board no longer exists, its been consigned to the history books, the company became Central Networks, and then EON, the power distribution company.

THE ODEON


----------



## imyimyimy (Jul 2, 2011)

odeon master said:


> Known as GREAT NORTHERN ROAD DEPOT as stated for the EMEB (East Midlands Electricity Board)
> I worked here for a while, the area where the inspection pits was the garage that maintained the company fleet of vehicles, strange to see a place i actually worked at derelict and in the process of demolition !
> By the way, the name East Midlands Electricity Board no longer exists, its been consigned to the history books, the company became Central Networks, and then EON, the power distribution company.
> 
> THE ODEON



Wow, this thread gets better and better  .. You dont possibly have any pictures of how it was when you were working there at all do you?.. Just curious to see how it looked before it got trashed..


----------



## johno23 (Jul 3, 2011)

imyimyimy said:


> Wow, this thread gets better and better  .. You dont possibly have any pictures of how it was when you were working there at all do you?.. Just curious to see how it looked before it got trashed..



As promised,here are a few photos from our explore(s) of the place before and during demolition of the main site.




The approach road and front of the building.




The front entrance and reception,the place was rather grandly called "Phoenix House".




A view past the fuel pumps towards the main building.




A view along the right hand side of the building towards the comms tower,(tower still in situ).




The car wash in less favourable weather,a bit of snow wont stop us explorers




Similar area,but closer showing remains of greenhouse on the roof.




An interior shot during stripping out and demolition.




Another interior shot,largely stripped out.




The stairs to nowhere,a complete random mystery




A view of the interior on first floor.




We called this the ice caveIt was a toilet with a burst pipe which caused a real work of art




A favourite window shot against a foreboding snow bearing sky.




Demolition in progress from the interior,time to get out the safety helmets we thought




Exterior demolition in progress shot.Demolition men must be as mad as explorers working in this




Serene sunset across the demolition debris.

In later times when Sitel used the building it was largely an open plan office/call centre,however in its previous use as EMEB HQ it was split up into many departments.I went there as a customer a few times and also attended a job interview there and got a comprehensive tour whilst it was still in use.
It covered quite a bit of ground and is still partly in use by another company at the bottom of the yard and the comms mast is "still"live.Strange how they left the garages standing though,perhaps no rates payable on them.


----------



## imyimyimy (Jul 4, 2011)

awesome photos dude.. Are those icicles in the 10th pic?.. :O


----------



## smiler (Jul 4, 2011)

Loved it, Thanks


----------



## johno23 (Jul 4, 2011)

imyimyimy said:


> awesome photos dude.. Are those icicles in the 10th pic?.. :O



This was taken in a small interior toilet area which had a burst pipe cascading water through the ceiling and down the walls which created a large random ice sculpture,these icicles are just a sample.
(I will see if I have any better pics of it).

Just one of those random things that you (only) see on explores


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jul 5, 2011)

imyimyimy, check your PM's


----------

